# Some Pics of Corbie Pup



## Karen_theArtist (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my handsome Lab, Corbie, taken over the last year.

Hope you like them 

A nice muddy puddle!









Ploughing through a snow drift on a walk in the local hills in March, with his frisbee lol









Enjoying an evening dip at Loch Carron









Corbie loves being in the mountains - on the Beinn Eighe Mountain trail walk on a gorgeous day at the beginning of April


















Taken last week, the smiler lol









A puppy piccie... awwww









Drawing I did of him recently, love him


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog....lovely pics.


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

awww lovely pics


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is a handsome boy.
Lovely photo's and a fantastic drawing.


----------



## Karen_theArtist (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you.

He's not a great poser though, he gets bored. I've got a few closed eye and poking out tongue shots :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

he's lovely! I like the picture of him at the Loch, that's beautiful, it looks like a piece of artwork  & your drawings are fantastic, do you do it for a living?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, loved looking at them,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous dog  x


----------



## Karen_theArtist (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the lovely comments. I do feel sorry for my poor camera... when we went away for a week earlier in the year I took 1500 pics :lol:



Verbatim said:


> he's lovely! I like the picture of him at the Loch, that's beautiful, it looks like a piece of artwork  & your drawings are fantastic, do you do it for a living?


Thank you - it was a gorgeous evening when I took that photo, first day of our holiday there. It was lovely for him as we had the beach to ourselves everytime we went there and stunning scenery.

Yes, it's my job - thanks to Corbie. I had done a few pictures for friends in the past, but when Corbie was 4 months old, I got made redundant  I was lucky enough that I could work from home which is why we got him. So losing my job was a real blow, I couldn't leave Corb at home all day esp at such a young age and I wasn't having any luck getting a part-time job, so OH said I should start doing the artwork seriously. Best thing I've ever done.


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

He is beautiful, a lovely lovely dog and your pictures are amazing


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous, i love labs, they are my fav dogs, such a wonderful temperment. And so loyal. 

xxxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He is stunning! Aboslutely gorgeous. Love the one of him at Loch Carron, lovely place it is there. My dogs would love it there but they hate the travelling!


----------

